
Show HN: Uber for Events - bigheadpercoli
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/drop!in/id1038351294?mt=8
======
azinman2
The uber reference is very unclear here. You're not ordering anything that
comes to you.

------
jyothepro
There is already something called Uber Events -
[https://www.uber.com/events](https://www.uber.com/events)

------
bitwarrior
TIL "Uber" is the new word for "App"

------
carlosdp
This isn't really an "Uber for x" product...

~~~
hamburglar
This person has made the common mistake of thinking "Uber for x" means "an app
for finding x on a map."

OP: the innovation of Uber has nothing to do with their car-finder app. It has
to do with the fact that they've figured out a way to compete with a huge
established business that historically has required huge capital expenditures
to build a fleet of cars, and they've done it by tapping a massively
underutilized and very cheap resource: other people's idle cars. This is
precisely why taxi companies can't respond just by building a great app for
hailing a taxi.

------
overcast
Would probably help to mention the name of the product. Is this delivering
events to you?

------
colept
"Uber for x" click-bait title.

For shame OP, Uber isn't a common noun.

------
bigheadpercoli
Didn't actually make it. Use it and thought it's cool.

------
thwarted
This used to be called Upcoming, but Yahoo shut that down.

------
josephjrobison
It actually looks pretty cool. I'll definitely check it out, congrats on
shipping!

And good use of an attention-catching title. No fault there.

~~~
colept
No fault there?

Since when do you load up the Uber app just to see what cars are around you?
Going window shopping for rides to nowhere? At best it's "Living Social"
without the discounts.

